# Kaufberatung VR-Ready PC



## Rumada (18. September 2019)

Moin,

ich würde mir gerne gegen ende 2019 einen neuen PC zusammenbauen und dieser sollte keine Probleme mit der Oculus haben. Vorgestellt habe ich mir folgendes:

Gehäuse: BE QUIET Silent Base 801
Mainboard: MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 8x 3.70GHz So.AM4
Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4
Grafikkarte: 6GB MSI GeForce RTX 2060 Gaming Z
RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance RGB PRO, 16 GB DDR4
PSU: BE QUIET Straight Power 11
Speicher: SAMSUNG 860 EVO Basic, 500 GB SSD

Nebenbei gesagt: ich übernehme noch 1-2 Festplatten aus dem alten Rechner. Das Ryzen gleich einen Kühler mit liefert ist mir bewusst, allerdings zweifel ich etwas an der Leistung, weswegen ich am überlegen bin den Dark Rock zu nehmen (obwohl mir der von AMD wegen der RGB natürlich besser gefällt, ich mich aber bereits an große Kühler gewöhnt habe [im alten Rechner ist ein Brocken verbaut]). Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir unsicher, eigentlich dachte ich an eine GTX 1060, da ich gelesen habe das diese VR Ready ist, aber nicht mehr produziert wird. Wie ist es mit einer RTX, taugt die was? (benutze ursprünglich eine GTX 1050) Bin offen und gespannt für eure Ratschläge.

Mfg


----------



## Neawoulf (18. September 2019)

Rumada schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würde mir gerne gegen ende 2019 einen neuen PC zusammenbauen und dieser sollte keine Probleme mit der Oculus haben. Vorgestellt habe ich mir folgendes:
> 
> ...



Was für Spiele hast du denn vor in VR zu spielen? Aus eigener Erfahrung (hab selbst ne Oculus Rift, allerdings die "alte" CV1) kann ich sagen: Man kann nie genug GPU-Leistung haben. Eine GTX 1060 ist definitiv zu wenig, ich hab vor kurzem meine GTX 1070 aus dem Rechner geschmissen, weil die einfach genug Leistung in den Spielen, die ich spiele (hauptsächlich Rennsimulationen, teilweise Flugsimulationen und ein paar andere Spiele wie z. B. Skyrim VR, Elite Dangerous oder Talos Principle VR) gebracht hat. Eine RTX 2060 ist zwar ne Option, ich würde aber, wenn es das Budget erlaubt, noch einen Schritt höher gehen. Der Grund ist: Man kann die Bildqualität in VR massiv verbessern, indem man Supersampling im Headset nutzt. Vorher mit meiner GTX 1070 hab ich die meisten Spiele mit nem Supersampling (bei Oculus Pixels per Display Pixel genannt) von 1,3 bis 1,5 gespielt, jetzt nutze ich in vielen Titeln 1,8 und das ist in Sachen Bildklarheit ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Wenn du allerdings nur einfache VR Titel aus z. B. dem Oculus Store spielen willst, könnte ne 2060 zwar in den meisten Fällen reichen, aber wie gesagt: Je mehr Supersampling, desto besser wird die Bildqualität, auch die Lesbarkeit von Text in Spielen.

Zu Mainboard, RAM und PSU kann ich nicht viel sagen, da kennen sich andere definitiv besser aus.

CPU-technisch würde ich aus meiner Erfahrung heraus zur aktuellen Generation greifen, da die sich in Sachen Leistung gegenüber Ryzen 1xxx und 2xxx vor allem im Singlethread-Bereich spürbar verbessert haben und somit deutlich näher an Intel rangerückt ist. Falls es nicht aus speziellen Gründen ein 8-Kerner sein muss: Ich hab seit kurzem nen Ryzen 3600 (vorher nen 1600X) und für das Geld, dass der gekostet hat (ca. 200 EUR), rennt das Teil einfach nur wie Sau.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2019)

Ich würde einen neuen Ryzen nehmen, die lohnen sich in jedem Falle. Ein Ryzen 5 3600 zB ist mindestens gleichwertig zu einem Ryzen 7 2700X. Als Board kannst du eines von MSI mit "BIOS-Flashback" nehmen, dann kannst du das BIOS ohne CPU updaten, so dass der Ryzen 3000er auch erkannt wird, und "musst" kein teures X570-Board nehmen. Sollte das Board sowieso rel frisch aus der Fabrik kommen, hat es eh schon das passende BIOS.

Beim Gehäuse und Kühler würde ich sparen und von dem Geld dann eher eine AMD 5700 XT nehmen. Auch beim RAM ist die Frage, ob der Aufpreis für RGB sein muss. Denn "nur" eine RTX 2060 könnte für VR zu wenig sein...  Gute leise Gehäuse gibt es auch für 50€, und leise und gut kühlt auch ein CPU-Kühler für 30€, für 40€ kannst du auch sehr ordentlich übertakten. 

Was die Grafikkarte angeht: die AD 5700 XT ist ca 25% schneller als eine RTX 2060 und über 50% schneller als eine GTX 1060. Sie kostet ab 420€ für "Custommodelle" mit gutem Kühler.


----------



## Bonkic (18. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was die Grafikkarte angeht: die AD 5700 XT ist ca 25% schneller als eine RTX 2060 und über 50% schneller als eine GTX 1060. Sie kostet ab 420€ für "Custommodelle" mit gutem Kühler.



mit dem navi-kauf würd ich wenn noch warten. noch zu viele (treiber-) probleme momentan. leider.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mit dem navi-kauf würd ich wenn noch warten. noch zu viele (treiber-) probleme momentan. leider.


 Quelle? ^^


----------



## Bonkic (18. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Quelle? ^^



bspw hier und jede menge andere threads im amd-forum auf reddit etc.
irgendwas scheint da noch verdammt im argen zu liegen. einzelfälle sind das jedenfalls mal nicht mehr.
keine ahnung, weshalb darüber nicht breiter berichtet wird.
ich selbst bin btw auch betroffen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bspw hier und jede menge andere threads im amd-forum auf reddit etc.
> irgendwas scheint da noch verdammt im argen zu liegen. einzelfälle sind das jedenfalls mal nicht mehr.
> keine ahnung, weshalb darüber nicht breiter berichtet wird.
> ich selbst bin btw auch betroffen.


Vielleicht sind es eben doch Einzelfälle RELATIV zu den verkauften Exemplaren? Bei Mindfactory hab ich grad mal alle 5700 (XT) nachgesehen, die mindestens 200x verkauft wurden, und die RMA-Quoten liegen nur bei 1-2%, bei einer Karte bei 3%,

Und/oder es liegt an was ganz anderem, in deinem Link treten die Probleme zB mit einem anderen PC, aber gleiche Grafikkarte NICHT auf, d.h. es muss an der "Umgebung" liegen. Was hast du denn ansonsten für Hardware?


----------



## Bonkic (18. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und/oder es liegt an was ganz anderem, in deinem Link treten die Probleme zB mit einem anderen PC, aber gleiche Grafikkarte NICHT auf, d.h. es muss an der "Umgebung" liegen. Was hast du denn ansonsten für Hardware?



ich möchte nicht den thread hier kapern.
es ist richtig, dass ich nicht zu 100%ig sicher bin / sein kann, dass es an der graka bzw den treibern liegt. 
aber der verdacht liegt mehr als nahe. zumal es mit dem aktuellsten treibern teilweise besser wurde (ohne sonstwas zu ändern): gta 5 läuft jetzt pproblemlos. das ist vorher regelmäßig nach 5 sekunden mit bsod abgestürzt.


----------



## Rumada (19. September 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Was für Spiele hast du denn vor in VR zu spielen? Aus eigener Erfahrung (hab selbst ne Oculus Rift, allerdings die "alte" CV1) kann ich sagen: Man kann nie genug GPU-Leistung haben. Eine GTX 1060 ist definitiv zu wenig, ich hab vor kurzem meine GTX 1070 aus dem Rechner geschmissen, weil die einfach genug Leistung in den Spielen, die ich spiele (hauptsächlich Rennsimulationen, teilweise Flugsimulationen und ein paar andere Spiele wie z. B. Skyrim VR, Elite Dangerous oder Talos Principle VR) gebracht hat. Eine RTX 2060 ist zwar ne Option, ich würde aber, wenn es das Budget erlaubt, noch einen Schritt höher gehen. Der Grund ist: Man kann die Bildqualität in VR massiv verbessern, indem man Supersampling im Headset nutzt. Vorher mit meiner GTX 1070 hab ich die meisten Spiele mit nem Supersampling (bei Oculus Pixels per Display Pixel genannt) von 1,3 bis 1,5 gespielt, jetzt nutze ich in vielen Titeln 1,8 und das ist in Sachen Bildklarheit ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Wenn du allerdings nur einfache VR Titel aus z. B. dem Oculus Store spielen willst, könnte ne 2060 zwar in den meisten Fällen reichen, aber wie gesagt: Je mehr Supersampling, desto besser wird die Bildqualität, auch die Lesbarkeit von Text in Spielen.
> 
> Zu Mainboard, RAM und PSU kann ich nicht viel sagen, da kennen sich andere definitiv besser aus.
> 
> CPU-technisch würde ich aus meiner Erfahrung heraus zur aktuellen Generation greifen, da die sich in Sachen Leistung gegenüber Ryzen 1xxx und 2xxx vor allem im Singlethread-Bereich spürbar verbessert haben und somit deutlich näher an Intel rangerückt ist. Falls es nicht aus speziellen Gründen ein 8-Kerner sein muss: Ich hab seit kurzem nen Ryzen 3600 (vorher nen 1600X) und für das Geld, dass der gekostet hat (ca. 200 EUR), rennt das Teil einfach nur wie Sau.



Also VR-Spiele habe ich mir noch nicht wirklich viele. Einfallen würden mir Beat Sabber und No Man Sky, was ich gerne mal ausprobieren würde, aber ich merk schon da wird es wohl am Speicher hapern . 
Also doch lieber etwas mehr sparen und folgendes kaufen:
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Pulse 8G GDDR6 HDMI / TRIPLE DP OC W/ BP (UEFI)
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12x 3.80GHz So.AM4 BOX

Würde das Setup helfen?

Den CPU Kühler würde ich dann einsparen und den Boxed von AMD nehmen.
@Herbboy bei der 9er Serie von der CPU kann ich das MSI Board nehmen was ich oben schrieb? Bzw. kann man das nicht auch ohne CPU updaten?


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2019)

Rumada schrieb:


> Also VR-Spiele habe ich mir noch nicht wirklich viele. Einfallen würden mir Beat Sabber und No Man Sky, was ich gerne mal ausprobieren würde, aber ich merk schon da wird es wohl am Speicher hapern .
> Also doch lieber etwas mehr sparen und folgendes kaufen:
> 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Pulse 8G GDDR6 HDMI / TRIPLE DP OC W/ BP (UEFI)
> AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12x 3.80GHz So.AM4 BOX
> ...


 Bloß nicht den 3900X, das ist rausgeschmissenes Geld - außer du hast gleichzeitig zwei Games laufen, nen Stream zum schauen und einen zum senden an, Chats offen, Aufzeichungstool usw. - wenn du meinst, der Ryzen 5 3600 reicht nicht, weil No Mans Sky sehr anspruchsvoll ist, dann nimm maximal den Ryzen 7 3700X. In Games ist der kaum schneller als der Ryzen 5 3600, bietet aber halt mehr Kerne/Threads. Der 3900X bietet noch mehr Kerne/Threads, aber das nutzt rein gar nichts - oder hast du das Tests zu No Mans Sky, die klare Vorteile zeigen?

Dann reicht es auch locker für einen 30-40€-Kühler Sockel AM4 (darauf achten, denn das der Sockel rel. neu und anders als die alten ist, ist immer noch nicht jeder Kühler kompatibel)

Den CPU Kühler würde ich dann einsparen und den Boxed von AMD nehmen. Du kannst sogar nen Kühler UND ein X570-Board nehmen, da du ja ca 200€ einsparst.... 


Das Board, das MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC, hat Flaschback, das heißt damit ginge es. Aber ich sehe, dass das schon knapp 140€ kostet. In dem Fall kannst du an sich auch direkt ein X570-board nehmen, vor allem wenn du eben nicht den 3900X nimmst, da du dann ja eine Menge sparst. Falls du unbedingt den 3900X nehmen willst, kann es aber Probleme mit dem B350-Board, da der 3900X nicht überall sauber läuft.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. September 2019)

Rumada schrieb:


> Also VR-Spiele habe ich mir noch nicht wirklich viele. Einfallen würden mir Beat Sabber und No Man Sky, was ich gerne mal ausprobieren würde, aber ich merk schon da wird es wohl am Speicher hapern .
> Also doch lieber etwas mehr sparen und folgendes kaufen:
> 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Pulse 8G GDDR6 HDMI / TRIPLE DP OC W/ BP (UEFI)
> AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12x 3.80GHz So.AM4 BOX
> ...



Beat Saber sollte auf den meisten Systemen kein großes Problem sein, das läuft ja sogar auf mobiler Hardware problemlos mit der Oculus Quest. No Mans Sky ist allerdings ziemlich hardwarehungrig. Auf meinem System (Ryzen 3600, RTX 2080, Oculus Rift CV1) muss ich ziemlich viele Details reduzieren, damit es gut läuft. Aber es kann natürlich sein, dass da noch Optimierungspotential da ist und in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten die Systemanforderungen für VR sinken. Ich glaube, das Spiel läuft auch über die Vulkan-Schnittstelle, was auf AMD-Grafikkarten häufig Vorteile bringt. Was den Speicher angeht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass 16 GB da zu wenig sind. Die wenigsten Spiele brauchen wirklich mehr.


----------



## Rumada (20. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bloß nicht den 3900X, das ist rausgeschmissenes Geld - außer du hast gleichzeitig zwei Games laufen, nen Stream zum schauen und einen zum senden an, Chats offen, Aufzeichungstool usw. - wenn du meinst, der Ryzen 5 3600 reicht nicht, weil No Mans Sky sehr anspruchsvoll ist, dann nimm maximal den Ryzen 7 3700X. In Games ist der kaum schneller als der Ryzen 5 3600, bietet aber halt mehr Kerne/Threads. Der 3900X bietet noch mehr Kerne/Threads, aber das nutzt rein gar nichts - oder hast du das Tests zu No Mans Sky, die klare Vorteile zeigen?
> 
> Dann reicht es auch locker für einen 30-40€-Kühler Sockel AM4 (darauf achten, denn das der Sockel rel. neu und anders als die alten ist, ist immer noch nicht jeder Kühler kompatibel)
> 
> ...



In dem Fall würde ich das MPG X570 Board nehmen + Ryzen 7 3700X, das Board gefällt mir optisch besser, außerdem hat es eine SSD Kühlung (brauch ich nicht zwingend aber sieht cool aus xD)
Edit: habe gerade folgendes zum 570er Board gelesen: Leider wurde erst nach dem Kauf bekannt, dass MSI extreme Probleme mit dem neuen Chipsatz hat. Die Temperaturregelung ist gefährlich ungenau. Das Bios bleibt trotz den beiden dringend durchzuführenden updates hängen. Endresultat: Nach genau 15 Tagen durchgebrannt, ich schließe mich der allg. Meinung im Netz an und rate vom Kauf ab.





Neawoulf schrieb:


> Beat Saber sollte auf den meisten Systemen kein großes Problem sein, das läuft ja sogar auf mobiler Hardware problemlos mit der Oculus Quest. No Mans Sky ist allerdings ziemlich hardwarehungrig. Auf meinem System (Ryzen 3600, RTX 2080, Oculus Rift CV1) muss ich ziemlich viele Details reduzieren, damit es gut läuft. Aber es kann natürlich sein, dass da noch Optimierungspotential da ist und in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten die Systemanforderungen für VR sinken. Ich glaube, das Spiel läuft auch über die Vulkan-Schnittstelle, was auf AMD-Grafikkarten häufig Vorteile bringt. Was den Speicher angeht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass 16 GB da zu wenig sind. Die wenigsten Spiele brauchen wirklich mehr.



Werde überlegen dann 2x 8 von dem Vengeance zu nehmen - notfalls kann man ja immer noch 2x8 dazu kaufen, falls das nicht ausreichen sollte.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2019)

Rumada schrieb:


> In dem Fall würde ich das MPG X570 Board nehmen + Ryzen 7 3700X, das Board gefällt mir optisch besser, außerdem hat es eine SSD Kühlung (brauch ich nicht zwingend aber sieht cool aus xD)


 Du meinst das MGP X570 Carbon? Das ist natürlich ne Hausnummer, aber wenn Dir u.a Optik das wert ist, kannst du es machen.



> Edit: habe gerade folgendes zum 570er Board gelesen: Leider wurde erst nach dem Kauf bekannt, dass MSI extreme Probleme mit dem neuen Chipsatz hat. Die Temperaturregelung ist gefährlich ungenau. Das Bios bleibt trotz den beiden dringend durchzuführenden updates hängen. Endresultat: Nach genau 15 Tagen durchgebrannt, ich schließe mich der allg. Meinung im Netz an und rate vom Kauf ab.


 Gilt das speziell für dieses Modell? Oder alle von MSI?

und 16GB reichen erst mal dicke. Sicher werden Leute, die 32GB haben, sagen "bei mit sind mehr als 16Gb auch belegt!" - aber das liegt daran, das Windows das RAM zuschaufelt, wenn noch genug über ist, da es nur dann etwas älteres aus dem RAM löscht, wenn es eventuell eng wird.


----------



## Rumada (20. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du meinst das MGP X570 Carbon? Das ist natürlich ne Hausnummer, aber wenn Dir u.a Optik das wert ist, kannst du es machen.
> 
> Gilt das speziell für dieses Modell? Oder alle von MSI?
> 
> und 16GB reichen erst mal dicke. Sicher werden Leute, die 32GB haben, sagen "bei mit sind mehr als 16Gb auch belegt!" - aber das liegt daran, das Windows das RAM zuschaufelt, wenn noch genug über ist, da es nur dann etwas älteres aus dem RAM löscht, wenn es eventuell eng wird.



MSI X570 A PRO Mainboard, Schwarz <- um das speziell.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2019)

Rumada schrieb:


> MSI X570 A PRO Mainboard, Schwarz <- um das speziell.


 Ach so, du hattest vorher ein MPG genannt, das ist ja eine andere Reihe. Das X570 A Pro hat glaub ich auch keinen SSD-Kühler - oder ist einer separat dabei? Auf dem Bild ist keiner zu sehen, beim MGP X570 Gaming Pro Carbon aber schon.


----------



## Rumada (22. September 2019)

Also es wird wohl das 570er Board. Reicht die Grafikkarte aus?: 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Pulse 8G GDDR6 HDMI / TRIPLE DP OC W/ BP (UEFI)


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2019)

Rumada schrieb:


> Also es wird wohl das 570er Board. Reicht die Grafikkarte aus?: 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Pulse 8G GDDR6 HDMI / TRIPLE DP OC W/ BP (UEFI)



falls es nicht eilt, würde ich vielleicht noch die high-end-karten mit navi warten. für vr kanns schließlich niemals genug leistung sein.


----------



## Rumada (24. September 2019)

Soll allerdings erst Sommer 2020 kommen, so wie ich gelesen habe. Ist mir dann doch vom Zeitraum etwas lange hin. Auf Mindfactory gibt es noch eine 16 GB Radeon MSI Graka, die allerdings bei Benutzung ziemlich laut sein soll, da bin ich mir dann natürlich auch etwas unsicher, obwohl 16 GB sicherlich das ein oder andere Spiel flüssiger laufen lässt als eine 8 GB Graka.


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2019)

Rumada schrieb:


> Soll allerdings erst Sommer 2020 kommen, so wie ich gelesen habe. Ist mir dann doch vom Zeitraum etwas lange hin.



oh, stimmt. dachte eigentlich, die kämen noch dieses jahr. mein fehler.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2019)

Rumada schrieb:


> Soll allerdings erst Sommer 2020 kommen, so wie ich gelesen habe. Ist mir dann doch vom Zeitraum etwas lange hin. Auf Mindfactory gibt es noch eine 16 GB Radeon MSI Graka, die allerdings bei Benutzung ziemlich laut sein soll, da bin ich mir dann natürlich auch etwas unsicher, obwohl 16 GB sicherlich das ein oder andere Spiel flüssiger laufen lässt als eine 8 GB Graka.



16GB bei einer Grafikkarte? Das brauchst du nur für spezielle professionelle Grafikberechnungen, für Gaming auf keinen Fall. Die dürfte dann auch sehr teuer sein, oder?

*edit* Du meinst sicher eine Radeon VII. Die sind halb Gaming, halb Profi-Grafikanwender. Die ist bei 4K etwas langsamer als eine RTX 2080 UND etwas teurer. 4K wäre halt ein Vergleich, da du bei VR mehr als WQHD hast, aber es sind weniger als 4K. Die Frage wäre, ob die Radeon VII vlt. wegen des RAMs bei den Frametimes besser ist, also bei gleichem Durchschnitts-FPS wie die RTX 2080 trotzdem einen Tick "flüssiger" ist - wenn ja, dann würde das RAM was bringen. Aber nicht die Menge, sondern eher die Art, da es HBM2 ist. Das ist besonders schneller Speicher. Die Karte wäre dann ca 20% schneller als eine RX 5700 XT. Aber eben auch 40-50% teurer...


----------



## Rumada (26. September 2019)

Joa stimmt, die is dann noch ein stückweit teurer xD nja dann wirds doch vorerst eine 5700er  Danke euch!


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2019)

Rumada schrieb:


> Joa stimmt, die is dann noch ein stückweit teurer xD nja dann wirds doch vorerst eine 5700er  Danke euch!



bzw 5700 XT. Und unbedingt eine Custom-Version


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und unbedingt eine Custom-Version



nur ohne aufpreis. ansonsten tuts das referenzdesign genausogut, würde ich behaupten.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur ohne aufpreis. ansonsten tuts das referenzdesign genausogut, würde ich behaupten.


 Nee, die sind deutlich lauter. Wenn das einen nicht stört, kann man natürlich eine Referenzkarte nehmen.

Aber ansonsten siehe hier: https://www.computerbase.de/2019-08...schnitt_lautstaerke_bei_identischer_gpu_power  Selbst im Vergleich zu den "schlechtesten" Modelle von XFX sind es 50% mehr dB, und wer sich mir dB auskennt weiß, dass die dB nicht linear sind, d.h. "gefühlt" sind die 50% mehr als doppelt so laut. 

Es gibt einige Custommodelle unter 450€, die Refrenz kostet 390€. Der Aufpreis ist also nicht enorm.


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nee, die sind deutlich lauter.



ich hab wie gesagt eine. unhörbar. keine ahnung, wie die zu ihren messergebnissen kommen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hab wie gesagt eine. unhörbar. keine ahnung, wie die zu ihren messergebnissen kommen.


 Ja gut, vielleicht bist du halt nicht empfindlich oder Dein PC steht "günstig", oder Deine Variante wurde vom Hersteller noch mal ein wenig optimiert, da reicht ja manchmal eine andere Paste und schön viel Anpressdruck sowie eine eigene Lüfterkurve. Viele finden die Referenz aber zu laut bei Last im Vergleich zu Customkarten - das ist am Ende auch Frage dessen, was man vorher gewohnt war und/oder wie der Rest des PCs aussieht. 

Aber bei Meinungen ist eben neben den vereinzelten Problemen mit Abstürzen oft zu finden, dass - wenn es was zu meckern gibt - die Lüftung deutlich hörbar sei. Das kann natürlich von Leuten kommen, die einen ansonsten so leisen PC haben, dass das Aufdrehen dann deutlich wahrnehmbar ist und sie daher stört, obwohl es an sich kaum hörbar wäre, wenn es ständig so wäre. Ich hatte auch mal so eine Karte, die ab 52% Drehzahl ein fieses Sirren von sich gab - als ich die Gehäuselüfter schneller drehen ließ, war es nicht mehr zu hören, und der PC war in der Summe immer noch sehr leise.

Es kann aber auch sein, dass vlt die Kühler mal gut, mal schlampig montiert werden. Evlt. MÜSSTE die Karte an sich sehr leise sein, sie ist es aber rel. oft nicht?


----------



## Rumada (27. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bzw 5700 XT. Und unbedingt eine Custom-Version



Worin unterscheide ich zwischen einer herkömmlichen 5700 XT und einem Custom Modell 5700 XT?


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2019)

Rumada schrieb:


> Worin unterscheide ich zwischen einer herkömmlichen 5700 XT und einem Custom Modell 5700 XT?


 Die Referenz hat ein "eckiges" Gehäuse und nur einen Lüfter, und die sieht immer gleich aus, egal ob die Karte formal gesehen von Asus, MSI, Sapphire oder wem auch immer kommt. Die Customs haben aufwendigere Kühler, die sich von Hersteller zu Hersteller optisch unterscheiden und 2-3 Lüfter haben, so dass sie leiser arbeiten können. Denn für die gleiche Luftmenge brauchen 2-3 Lüfter deutlich langsamer zu drehen im Vergleich zu einer Karte mit nur einem Lüfter. Hinzu kommt, dass Customversionen, eben auch weil sie gut gekühlt sind, oft ab Werk schon etwas übertaktet sind.

Manchmal kommt es vor, dass eine Customversion misslingt und doch laut ist, aber da kann man sich ja Tests und Meinungen raussuchen. Bei letzterem nicht vergessen, dass Leute eher was schreiben, wenn es was zu meckern gibt. Wenn eine Karte zB 5 Meinungen hat und 3 unzufrieden sind, dann kann es sein, dass das nur 5 von 100 Kunden sind, die was geschrieben haben, und 97 sind zufrieden    aber es sind Anhaltspunkte.


----------



## Rumada (12. März 2020)

Moin Leute,

es ist ja etwas Zeit vergangen, es kamen ein paar Dinge dazwischen, allerdings ist das gar nicht mal so schlecht, da es jetzt einige neue Karten gibt. Vorher war ja diese hier geplant:  8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Pulse 8G GDDR6 HDMI / TRIPLE DP OC W/ BP (UEFI)

jetzt habe ich mich noch mal umgeschaut und diese hier gefunden: 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Nitro+ Special Edition Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail)

was meint ihr? Besser als die andere für VR-games?


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2020)

Rumada schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> es ist ja etwas Zeit vergangen, es kamen ein paar Dinge dazwischen, allerdings ist das gar nicht mal so schlecht, da es jetzt einige neue Karten gibt. Vorher war ja diese hier geplant:  8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Pulse 8G GDDR6 HDMI / TRIPLE DP OC W/ BP (UEFI)
> 
> ...


 Die Nitro+ Special Edition hat halt durchaus einen nennenswert höheren Takt, die wäre insofern besser geeignet. Die Frage ist, ob du nicht sogar eine RTX 2070 Super nimmst, die zwar eher über 500€ kostet, aber (beim Vergleich von Modellen mit Standardtakt) gut 15% schneller als eine 5700 XT bei hohen Auflösungen ist.  Eine 2070 super, die auch rel. stark übertaktet ist, kostet um die 530-560€. Da wäre der Abstand zur Sapphire 5700 XT dann wohl bei besagten gut 15%.


----------



## Rumada (13. März 2020)

15% hört sich schon nicht schlecht an :d - bin jetzt dann doch auf eine RTX 2070 umgesiedelt und freu mich total, wenn ich wieder basteln darf :3 Vielen Daaaank!


----------



## Rumada (17. März 2020)

Moin,

ich melde mich noch mal zu Wort. Ich bin gerade beim anschließen dabei und muss sagen, die Anleitung von Bequiet ist ja mal grottig. Folgendes Problem, alles ist soweit angeschlossen, außer 2x Sata (eins kommt von der Platine von hinten und eins von der Schalteinheit Gehäuse oben), USB 3.1 Typ C Gen.2 (diesen Anschluss finde ich gar nicht auf dem Mainboard) und ein PWN Anschluss (der wohl die Platine hinten mit Strom versorgt. Die 2x Sata Stecker an den Kabelstecker vom Mainboard dran stecken? Wo stecke ich den PWN Stecker rein?


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2020)

Rumada schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich melde mich noch mal zu Wort. Ich bin gerade beim anschließen dabei und muss sagen, die Anleitung von Bequiet ist ja mal grottig. Folgendes Problem, alles ist soweit angeschlossen, außer 2x Sata (eins kommt von der Platine von hinten und eins von der Schalteinheit Gehäuse oben), USB 3.1 Typ C Gen.2 (diesen Anschluss finde ich gar nicht auf dem Mainboard) und ein PWN Anschluss (der wohl die Platine hinten mit Strom versorgt. Die 2x Sata Stecker an den Kabelstecker vom Mainboard dran stecken? Wo stecke ich den PWN Stecker rein?


 Redest du jetzt vom Gehäuse? Welche Platine meinst du? Und sind es SATA-Daten-Stecker oder -Stromstecker?

Was hast du nochmal für ein Board genommen?


----------



## Rumada (17. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Redest du jetzt vom Gehäuse? Welche Platine meinst du? Und sind es SATA-Daten-Stecker oder -Stromstecker?
> 
> Was hast du nochmal für ein Board genommen?



Das MSI X570 Gaming Plus, die Sata Stecker sind wohl so wie ich gelesen habe für die Stromversorgung und ein USB-C habe ich Onboard gar nicht als Steckplatz. Bleibt also nur noch der PWN Stecker, den einfach bei Sys_Fan1 reinstecken?


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2020)

Rumada schrieb:


> Das MSI X570 Gaming Plus, die Sata Stecker sind wohl so wie ich gelesen habe für die Stromversorgung und ein USB-C habe ich Onboard gar nicht als Steckplatz. Bleibt also nur noch der PWN Stecker, den einfach bei Sys_Fan1 reinstecken?


 Meinst du PWM oder wirklich PWN? PWM wäre definitiv einfach nur für die Lüfter, das kommt dann auf einen freien "Fan"-Anschluss mit 4-pins vom Board drauf. 

Das MSI X570 Gaming Plus hat keinen USB 3.1-Anschluss. Aber das Gehäuse hat ja sicher trotzdem auch einen "normalen" USB2.0 oder 3.0-Stecker, oder? Der USB 3.1 C ist der ganz kleine Anschluss am Gehäuse außen, der aussieht wie ein Ladeanschluss eines modernen Handys. Das haben viele Mainboards nicht. 

Mich wundern nur die SATA-Stecker. Generell gilt natürlich, dass man an sich eh nichts falsch anstecken kann, d.h. wenn die passen, dann passen die halt. Kann es sein, dass das Gehäuse auch SATA-Anschlüsse außen hat, wenn man mal eine Festplatte direkt anschließen will? Welches Gehäuse ist es genau? Oder meinst du SATA-Stromstecker? Da kommen dann einfach nur Stecker vom Netzteil dran, das Board hat damit nichts zu tun. Es kann aber sein, dass Du die nur brauchst, wenn du den PWM-Stecker nicht benutzt. Es kann aber auch sein, dass die Lüfter den Strom per SATA-Stromstecker bekommen und PWM nur für die Ansteuerung der Drehzahl da ist.


----------



## Rumada (19. März 2020)

USB 3.1 habe ich am Gehäuse oben beim On-Schalter dabei, allerdings keinen passenden Stecker auf dem Board, soweit ich gesehen habe.

Hier mal die Übersicht:
Den Stecker habe ich vom Gehäuse: https://s19.directupload.net/images/200319/w8cltwe5.png
Hier die Explosionszeichnung vom Board: https://s19.directupload.net/images/200319/49upe6sz.png

PC läuft sonst soweit perfekt, die SATA Anschlüsse waren für die Stromversorgung von der PWM Platine vom Gehäuse.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2020)

Rumada schrieb:


> USB 3.1 habe ich am Gehäuse oben beim On-Schalter dabei, allerdings keinen passenden Stecker auf dem Board, soweit ich gesehen habe.
> 
> Hier mal die Übersicht:
> Den Stecker habe ich vom Gehäuse: https://s19.directupload.net/images/200319/w8cltwe5.png
> ...



Das Board hat kein USB3.1, wie gesagt.


----------



## Rumada (20. März 2020)

Dann hat sich das ja mit dem Stecker erledigt xD

Da gibts nur ein Problem, waren eben am oculus zocken und aufeinmal wurde das Bild schwarz und der Rechner startet neu. Jetzt startet der Rechner aber auch ständig neu, egal was ich mache. Komme ca. nur bis zum Desktop, danach startet er neu und nach dem Neustart versucht der PC eine Diagnose auszuführen aber selbst da komme ich nicht in die Eingabeaufforderung z. B.

Abgesichertermodus startet leider nicht, bis dahin startet der PC auch neu 

Auch in msconfig kann ich die Dienste alle nicht deaktivieren - habe vll 5-10 Sekunden bis der Rechner wieder neu startet und das obwohl ich den automatischen Neustart bei einem Fehler deaktiviert habe.

Bin echt am verzweifeln, gestern lief er einwandfrei und heute auf einmal dieses zicken.

Wie auch immer ich es wieder zum laufen gebracht habe, nach langem hin und her läuft die Kiste wieder :d. Komischerweise habe ich aber auch keine Fehler, Viren etc gefunden, zumindest hatte ich SFC nochmal in die Konsole eingegeben und andere Befehle die ich bei google sonst noch gefunden habe, um Fehler zu überprüfen. Hoffe das es auch jtz dabei bleibt mit dem Laufen,


----------

